# 2nd Leg MI IBO Triple Crown



## stringman (Aug 28, 2008)

The 2nd Leg is being held on Sat. May 9th and Sun. May 10th at the Chelsea Rod & Gun Club, Chelsea, MI. Registration is from 8am-2pm. For add'l info contact Troy @734-709-9741 or Jack @734-276-4597


----------



## kingfishcam (Jul 16, 2002)

Do they have a website to get directions and/or address?


----------



## trinibob (Mar 8, 2004)

here you go 
http://www.michiganiboinfo.com/Upcoming.htm


----------



## stringman (Aug 28, 2008)

The address for the Chelsea Rod & Gun Club is 7106 Lingane Rd. Chelsea, MI.


----------



## kingfishcam (Jul 16, 2002)

Thank you!


----------



## kingfishcam (Jul 16, 2002)

Anyone know if this is a muddy course?????


----------



## Mac Workz (May 18, 2009)

Are they posted yet?


----------

